# Attractive to honeybees?



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

I know the bees go for the asters... but for the others, someone else will need to reply. I know that it's great to see the bees go after the crocus when they pop up. I believe that's the first pollen source in my area. Now it's getting late to plant crocus bulbs without them being eaten by the squirrels or chipmunks. I'm not sure which...

You might find something interesting here:
http://nature.berkeley.edu/urbanbeegardens/


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

One flower mentioned was Bergamot [Monarda].
Wild Bergamot _"The nectar of the flowers attracts *long-tongued bees*, bee flies, butterflies, skippers, and hummingbird moths. Among the long-tongued bees, are such visitors as bumblebees, Miner bees, Epeoline Cuckoo bees, and large Leaf-Cutting bees. A small black bee (Doufouria monardae) specializes in the pollination of Monarda flowers." > _
_http://www.illinoiswildflowers.info/prairie/plantx/wld_bergamotx.htm_

_"I don't want to go through time of prepping/planting/watering if there is no benefits, ya know?"_

Remember, honey bees must visit "millions" of flowers to collect enough pollen to raise thousands of bees, and make a few pounds of honey. If this is going to be a small garden of 50-100 sq. feet or maybe a little more, the "benefits" would be mostly the joy and satisfaction that you get from watching the different bees visiting "your flowers" and knowing you were helping them a little. If you have acres and acres to plant, that would be nice,... I have seen bees on a few isolated chive/garlic chive plants though. Every little bit helps!

Sorry, I don't know much more about the other plants listed in the packet than has been mentioned; have seen bees on some of the coneflowers. I don't have a flower garden now. Gurneys is a very big seed company for flowers, vegetables and trees. You may try searching for those places in the Northeast that specialize in wildflowers for native pollinators also.


----------



## MastoDon (Nov 29, 2010)

I have a 20-year-old book entitled "Western Garden Book" published by Sunset Magazine. The book asserts "The following are notorious for attracting bees", and provides this list. Good luck pronouncing them.

Abelia
Acacia
Arenaria verna caespitosa
Artemisia
Avocado
Buddleia
Callistemon citrinus (bottlebrush)
Calluna
Ceanothus
Choisya ternata (Mexican orange)
Citrus
Clover
Cotoneaster
Crategus (hawthorn)
Echium
Erica
Eriogonum
Escallonia
Eucalyptus (especially E. ficifolia & E. melliodora)
Feijoa
Gleditsia
Heteromeles
Iceplant
Ligustrum (privet)
Lonicera japonica 'Halliana' (honeysuckle)
Murraya paniculata
Phyla nodiflora
Polygonium capitatum
Pyracantha
Rosmarinus officinalis (rosemary)
Sorbus aucuparia (European mountain ash)
Syzygium
Teucrium chamaedrys
Thymus (thyme)
Trachelospermum jasminoides (star jasmine)
Salvia (sage)
Wisteria


----------



## propet12 (Jun 17, 2009)

I've noticed that the bees in my area generally ignore annuals unless there is little else to forage on, and I really doubt they contribute much nectar or pollen. The large majority of the seeds in those seed packs that I've seen are annuals . . . most of them say on the package.

Hope this helps.


----------

